# FINALS



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

who else is counting down to finals, i have the most ridiculously crazy schedule this week, in fact its so crazy i dont even have the time to post it all. Everyone share vent about how they have to much to do and too little time and maybe ill find the time to complain this evening.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

No finals anymore.







But no summer vacations either.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

oh god, dont remind me about finals.







however, i have until June 5/6 for them. :biggrin:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ok well everything is getting dumped on me this week so let me outline the reasons why i should not be on here right now. I have a production operations portfolio due on monday that requires 5 hours of work, I have an Accounting portfolio due that requires 5 hours plus a 5 hour take home accounting final which is going to be impossible, i have a to coordinate 150 visiting high school seniors for the recuiting program fill all speakers for panels, and make sure they have a pleasant stay (DIE!!!)oh yeah and i should probably be studying for my other classes as well as all the end of the year stuff i need to be doing as president of the weightlifting club. Im supposed to find out my position for next year tommorow, if i got what i was hoping for i will have to start arranging the graduation ceremonies and talking with local media about the event.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

EeEeK!! Thats no that bad DBK.. BUt honestly, you should put down your post whoring aside at the momment for actual school assignments. Good luck man!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i am so excited!! that finals are coming up







i can't wait till the stanley cup finals





















toronto maple leafs


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> No finals anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, well nearly the same.
I have 160 hours per year that I can use for off-days, and besides that I have 28 vacation days per year. Of course they still pay me for all those days
















It seems a lot, but it's not that much: when my friends have like 10 weeks for their summer holiday, and get drunk on terraces, I'm working my ass off









But at least I'm not plagued by those pesky finals anymore


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

its much worse then it seems considering that so much of our time is wasted here by having inspectinos, formations, drill, mandatory meals..im finally over the hump though, just have to look forward to 21 hours of classes my first semester of senior year


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

wow!! its funny that you brought that up........ so many papers exams finals tests projects and other bull sh*t i cant even enjoy the weather!!! 2 more weeks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry, but I completely forgot to wish you, and all those other poor bastards that have finals, all the best of luck















Kick some ass, eh


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

BDK, get off the comp!! You have one savage schedule to keep up with, so get to it.







I still have time before I go crazy... hrmm...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

My finals...are 1 government final 2 english finals and 1 spanish final...my other 2 classes dont count cause theyre too easy to finish.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

uh ohh just remembered i have another final tommrow that i havent studied for


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Then you definatly shouldnt be on here...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

chin up child! say this prayer before going to bed each night...
_Now I lay me down to study, I pray the Lord I won't go nutty. If I should fail to learn this junk, I pray the Lord I will not flunk. But if I do, don't pitty me at all, Just lay my bones in the dorm hall. Tell my prof I did my best, Then pile my books upon my chest. Now I lay me down to rest, And pray I'll pass 2morrow's test. If I should die before I wake, That's one less test I'll have to take!_

ENJOY! and dont go nutty...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good luck with the exams we should really be seeing you next week .hope you have not read this GET STUDYING
dixon


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> who else is counting down to finals, i have the most ridiculously crazy schedule this week, in fact its so crazy i dont even have the time to post it all. Everyone share vent about how they have to much to do and too little time and maybe ill find the time to complain this evening.


 we are on quarter scheduling, you must be on semisters, most important things to do is get enough sleep the night before and eat light that day, I read a science study and they say if you eat too much prior to the test, your body uses alot of your blood in your digestive tract to digest food instead of operating your brain, so eat 2 hrs prior or more, but make it light, like a muffin, or bagel


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I read a science study and they say if you eat too much prior to the test, your body uses alot of your blood in your digestive tract to digest food instead of operating your brain, so eat 2 hrs prior or more, but make it light, like a muffin, or bagel


 is that why i sleep in class, too?? hrmm.... that was interesting information... thanks sir nate.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats interesting Nate...however, my school believes in stuffing its students right before the STAR/SAT9 tests [aka standardized state testing]? I dont know maybe they just have it all wrong. I know the teachers on my campus preach how you should get a lot of sleep and eat a good breakfast in the morning. Insinuating the whole works type of meal. I think your answere leans toward the right method, but I just thought it to be ironic how teachers think different in that area.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So how did your finals end up going?!?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

normally if you insulin goes up you feel slugish and lethargic, eating high protein food is the best bet.


----------

